# Started back today!!!



## cashwo (Nov 13, 2004)

And man does my wrist hurt.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 13, 2004)

congradulations on restarting.
That sometimes is the toughest part of studying. The going back after a stopage is sometimes verry hard to to. Let us know how it goes over the next few weeks.


----------



## cashwo (Nov 13, 2004)

It was tough. I remembered more than I thought but man, those standing forward rolls were tough. I didn't realize that there was that much different between 25 and 31 years old.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 14, 2004)

Good job  artyon: . Please let us know on your progress. :asian:


----------



## cashwo (Nov 14, 2004)

Will do!!! I have another class tomorrow night.


----------



## cashwo (Nov 15, 2004)

Man does it feel good to be back in class again. Tonight was my second class (don't worry, I won't post after every class  ) and it went great. I'm starting to get the groove back, YAY!!! I'm going to go to the TKD class tomorrow night too. Yes I'm looking for some punishment!!!


----------



## Vadim (Nov 16, 2004)

Have fun training! I always did like the mind-muscle memory thing. 

-Vadim


----------



## arnisador (Apr 4, 2005)

So, how's it going?


----------



## Yari (Apr 13, 2005)

Yeah, please tell. How's it going?


/Yari


----------



## CrankyDragon (Aug 23, 2005)

Glad your back, now dont take another break! 

 I think going back after a vaca is harder than going for your first class, and you may feel your swag is off but you will get back in the grove fast enough!

 Take care & best of luck!
 Andrew


----------



## cashwo (Aug 28, 2005)

WOW, thanks for all wonderful posts.  I have actually stopped training at the Aikido/TDK place.  Too many ego's and I was not enjoying it there.  I left there in December and have been training at a brand new school that just opened in my are in January called Mountain State Martial arts and I just love this place.  It's a great environment, I love the training and I have and will have lots of opportunities to train with some great people.  Mountain State teaches BJJ/Boxing/Kickboxing/MMA.  They are affiliated with Straight Blast Gym, Saulo Ribeiro, and we are now a member of Rodney "Chico" King's Street Tough World Alliance.  Since January I have gotten to train with Rodney and Saulo's brother Xande and what an experience that was.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 28, 2005)

If you're happy, we're happy!


----------



## cashwo (Aug 28, 2005)

I appreciate that and I couldn't me any more happier and consider myself very lucky!!!  THANKS!!!


----------

